# Bacon:  A Basic Food Group



## boedicca

In this thread, we celebrate BACON, a basic food group.

A true devotee's report on the ultimate Bacon-quest:  a burger made entirely of BACON.


_Its important to pace yourself when on a geek quest of any sort, and this is especially true of those that, like mine, present a certain amount of personal risk. Having last week eaten a (beef) hamburger wrapped in 10 slices of (pork) bacon, I felt it wise to wait a week before attempting another such feat of consumption.

I had read online about several people, over the past five years or so, trying their hand at a burger made out of ground bacon, with no other meat included. I hadnt intended to try it until later in my Great Bacon Odyssey, but several people suggested it after last weeks triumph, so I started thinking about it more and more. Then it occurred to me: In order to be truly worthy of me, and of the GeekDad name that means so much to me, my quest would have to take me beyond what other people have already done. And to make that possible, I would first have to prove that I was serious. I would have to conquer the bacon burger.

First, I needed to figure out how many slices I would need. I wanted to use the uncured bacon again, with no dry rub or any such thing, because I knew that if I were to have a prayer of eating the whole thing, I would need the burger to have as little salt in it as possible. I wanted a burger weighing about one-third of a pound, but I dont have a kitchen scale.

The package had 22 slices and, according to the package, weighed 12 ounces. Assuming all slices were cut uniformly (which appeared to my eye to be the case), each slice weighed about 0.55 ounces. That would mean 10 slices (after rounding up), because 1/3 of a pound is about 5.33 ounces. But I wanted the burgers cooked weight to be 1/3 of a pound, not its raw weight, and of course bacon loses a lot of fat during cooking. A little research indicated that the likelihood was that my bacon would lose about half of its weight during cooking. That seemed a bit high to me, especially since the bacon Id bought had a good percentage of meat in each slice, so I figured starting with 19 slices, for a weight of 10.45 ounces, would cover me...._


The Great Bacon Odyssey: Bacon, the Other Crispy Brown Meat | GeekDad | Wired.com


----------



## Zoom-boing

Bacon is meat candy.    And apparently it has other uses as well!


----------



## boedicca

Wearable food!    What a great idea!


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## boedicca

I'd add:   hold the bread!

Carbohydrates are too fattening.


----------



## Toro

Nature's perfect food.


----------



## Ringel05

Bacon land!


----------



## boedicca

^^^ A few slices of heaven


----------



## Sherry

A bouquet of bacon.


----------



## Luissa

Next time you get thick bacon, put it in your George Foreman Grill. It comes out perfect and it doesn't curl up. My friend showed me this, and it is the only way I will eat thick cut bacon. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sherry

Maple-glazed bacon donut.


----------



## AllieBaba

I have wanted one of those since I first heard about them.

I think they sound heavenly.


----------



## boedicca

Sherry - those are fabulous!  I love the bouquet - POIFECK for Valentine's Day!


----------



## AllieBaba

Chicken-fried bacon:


----------



## Shadow

boedicca said:


> I'd add:   hold the bread!
> 
> Carbohydrates are too fattening.



I was going to say the same thing. They can bring me a side of tomatoes as a sub though


----------



## boedicca

I Knew It!   Bacon really is a Health Food!  Bon Appetit says so.

_Ever see that old Woody Allen movie Sleeper? The one where he goes to sleep in 1973 and wakes up 200 years later, only to discover that decadent foods (fudge, cream pies) turned out to be healthful? Well, here comes Jennifer McLagan, author of a book simply called Fat, telling us that 45 percent of the fat in bacon is monounsaturated, the good-for-you fat that can help lower bad cholesterol levels. Better still, bacon's monounsaturated fat turns out to be oleic acid, the same fat found in olive oil. So that means that some could argue that bacon is about half as good for you as olive oil and about 100 times more delicious. Of course, moderation is key here, and you should seek out artisanal varieties without preservatives. One of the best things about bacon is that a little goes a long way. Not convinced? Fry up just one slice along with the aromatics for a pot of soup, or chop it up and use it as a garnish for fish or sauteed greens._

10 Surprising Health Foods: bonappetit.com


----------



## Luissa

I found the best way to make bacon, is in the George Foreman Grill, especially if you are making thick peppered bacon. It turns out perfect every time and is not as hard as a rock. Try it and you will thank me.


----------



## hjmick

*Chocolate-Chocolate Chip Bacon Cookies

Ingredients:*

6 slices maple-cured bacon, chopped
1 1/2 cups white sugar
1 cup softened butter
2 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup cocoa powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chunks

*Directions*

1.Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 

2.Place the bacon in a large, deep skillet, and cook over medium-high heat, turning occasionally, until evenly browned, about 10 minutes. Drain the bacon slices on a paper towel-lined plate. Crumble. 

3.Beat the sugar, butter, eggs, and vanilla extract with an electric mixer in a large bowl until fluffy and smooth. Stir in flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, and salt. Mix in the chocolate chips and bacon. Drop cookies by rounded spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheets. 

4.Bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven. Let stand 5 minutes before transferring to wire racks to cool completely.​


----------



## Sherry

In my opinion, bacon should stand alone....unless it's on a BLT and the meat of the sandwich. I don't like the overwhelming flavor it gives to burgers, pizza, etc.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

I can link bacon to Kevin Bacon in one degree.





http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/101001/Bacon-Kevin-Bacon_240.jpg


----------



## del

bacon cheeseburger turtles








mmmmmmm


----------



## Ringel05

Sherry said:


> Maple-glazed bacon donut.



That's just plain disgusting! Eeeeeewwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boedicca

Today's Bacon Moment:   Deep Fried Bacon-Cheddar Mashed Potatoes On A Stick!







Top 10 new foods at state fairs | No Silence Here | knoxnews.com


----------



## tinydancer

Ok I guess I'm going so far back on one of our favorites that I can't even find a website for this recipe.

Called a Texas Twister.

Take your best hot dog that you love that you can stuff with cheese.

Slice your fave dawg right down the middle and stuff this baby with your ultimate fave cheese whether its jalapeno mozarella or blue cheese baby.

THEN take two pieces of bacon and pin both down with toothpicks and wrap in a spiral fashion 

Drink your beer and deep fry till done.

From Channel 17 out of Buffalo a long long time ago Pennsylvania Diners Road Show.

I grabbed a pen to get the directions as son and husband ran to the grocery store.


----------



## boedicca

That sounds DELISH!


----------



## tinydancer

boedicca said:


> That sounds DELISH!



When I wasn't looking *cough * my husband joined the Republic of Bacon. Now if that isn't a scream for help I don't know what is.

So by the end of the winter I will have caved and gotten cable or we are buying the P90X work out video.

It's fun on the website. They have a Mexican version of our favorite Texas Twister but I don't think it beats the twister.

 The newest  recipe they came up with is killer.

Picture it....

*Bacon Cheeseburger Soup*

I have to try this recipe. And yes, I get bacon news right to my email....

I've got to get a life 

Bacon Cheeseburger Soup Recipe | Republicofbacon.com | Republic of Bacon


----------



## AquaAthena

boedicca said:


> I'd add:   hold the bread!
> 
> Carbohydrates are too fattening.



Boedicca, have you seen, or tried, a bread product called Sandwich Thins? I just discovered them and they are *delish** and with a total of 100 calories in two pieces. They also make great toast. I like thin bread products and thin crust with pizza. I used to also love milk gravy with bacon. I may go over to the USMB coffee shop and have that for breakfast.


----------



## boedicca

I haven't tried those - I try to avoid carbs so those sound like a good solution.

I did make an exception to the Avoiding Carb Policy last night.  Before the symphony, we had an earlier dinner at a restaurant called Sauce in Hayes Valley.  What an oddly hip spot.  The menu was largely interpretations of comfort food (mac & cheese, sloppy joe sliders, pot roast - with more typical CA cuisine things such as ahi tuna cups).

One of the items was an appetizer of home made tater tots with BACON dipping sauce.  We had to split those.   They were yummy.


----------



## AquaAthena

Luissa said:


> I found the best way to make bacon, is in the George Foreman Grill, especially if you are making thick peppered bacon. It turns out perfect every time and is not as hard as a rock. Try it and you will thank me.



And 20% lower in fat...


----------



## Valerie

I posted this last week in the _Who's Your Favorite Chef_ thread :




http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...e-televised-or-online-chef-3.html#post2858338


Episode Three : Everything is Better with Bacon  Avec Eric


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Never make lasagne without adding about 3 strips of bacon pieces to the meat mixture (bolognese)


----------



## Revere

boedicca said:


> The package had 22 slices and, according to the package, weighed 12 ounces.



Selling bacon in any pack less than one pound is just wrong!


----------



## strollingbones

i love thick bacon made sweet and spicey....

you use brown sugar, cayenne or crushed red pepper and then black pepper...damn good...but i have really not ran into a bacon i didnt like


----------



## Revere

Slathered in runny egg yolks.


----------



## PixieStix

Bacon is like a spice or an herb in my house. I would say I use it in at least 60% of my dishes 

Go bacon Try to take bacon from Americans and I think we would be looking at a revolution


----------



## boedicca

At last:  Bacon Flavored Soda!


_When you're too lazy to make bacon, why not pop a bottle and just drink bacon instead?

J&D Foods, a company that specializes in all things bacon -- including bacon-flavored envelopes and the bacon Kevin Bacon sculpture that made headlines recently -- has taken the obsession one step further by coming up with a new drinkable pork product: bacon-flavored soda.

That's right, Coca-Cola is out, and swine soda is in.

J&D Foods owner Justin Esch told AOL News that his company recently partnered with Jones Soda to create a special-edition bacon-flavored drink just in time for the holidays...._


Bacon-Flavored Soda Sizzles Onto Shelves


----------



## Ringel05

Revere said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The package had 22 slices and, according to the package, weighed 12 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling bacon in any pack less than one pound is just wrong!
Click to expand...


Selling bacon in a pack less than 10 lbs is just wrong!


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Big Black Dog

This is how I like my bacon!


----------



## Toro

boedicca said:


> At last:  Bacon Flavored Soda!
> 
> 
> _When you're too lazy to make bacon, why not pop a bottle and just drink bacon instead?
> 
> J&D Foods, a company that specializes in all things bacon -- including bacon-flavored envelopes and the bacon Kevin Bacon sculpture that made headlines recently -- has taken the obsession one step further by coming up with a new drinkable pork product: bacon-flavored soda.
> 
> That's right, Coca-Cola is out, and swine soda is in.
> 
> J&D Foods owner Justin Esch told AOL News that his company recently partnered with Jones Soda to create a special-edition bacon-flavored drink just in time for the holidays...._
> 
> 
> Bacon-Flavored Soda Sizzles Onto Shelves



I was just listening to this.

That is so ...

so ...




so disgusting


----------



## Madeline




----------



## boedicca

Iowa has done a very sensible thing.  Today is BACON Day:

_The Iowa House has declared Feb. 26 Bacon Day in honor of natures perfect food.

Heres the full text of House Resolution 15:

A Resolution recognizing February 26, 2011, as Iowa  Bacon Day.

    WHEREAS, the people of Maine have lobster, the people of Idaho grow great potatoes, and the folks of Texas make great chili, we Iowans have bacon  natures perfect food; and

    WHEREAS, whether plain or apple-wood smoked, whether store-bought or artisan-made, bacon is a meat for any meal; and

    WHEREAS, as Americas top pork producer, Iowa stands tall as the nations source of high-quality bacon; and

    WHEREAS, the 4th annual Blue Ribbon Bacon Festival is set for Saturday, February 26, 2011, from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m., in Des Moines;

    NOW THEREFORE, BE IT RESOLVED BY THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES, That the House of Representatives recognizes February 26, 2011, as Iowa Bacon Day and invites all Iowans to take part in the festival and to celebrate bacon._

Iowa House declares Bacon Day Feb. 26 | Eastern Iowa Government


----------



## boedicca

This just may be the most perfect food concoction of all time, beating out the beloved Spamalama-Ding-Dong.

Bacon Chocolate Chip Cookies:






10 extreme chocolate chip cookies - Food on Shine


----------



## percysunshine

Being a pig and all, I have always thought that the greatest WMD would be to take a dozen C-130s full of bacon bits and scatter them over the Mid-East...


It was just a thought...


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Douger

Shouldn't this thread be under " Sports" ?


----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca

The ultimate bacon recipe: The Bacon Explosion:

_The other day the guys from BaconToday.com contacted me in search for some barbecue bacon recipes.  Of course I have plenty of great uses for bacon in a barbecue pit, but the longer I thought about it, the more I wanted to step it up a notch and clog a few arteries for those guys.  Behold, BACON EXPLOSION!!!  Here&#8217;s what you&#8217;ll need&#8230;

2 pounds thick cut bacon
2 pounds Italian sausage
1 jar of your favorite barbeque sauce
1 jar of your favorite barbeque rub

To kick off the construction of this pork medley you&#8217;ll need to create a 5×5 bacon weave.  If the strips you&#8217;re using aren&#8217;t as wide as the ones pictured, then you may need to use a few extra slices to fill out the pattern.  Just make sure your bacon weave is tight and that you end up with a nice square shape to work with...._

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog


Faboo pics at the link!


----------



## PixieStix

I use bacon in many of my dishes. One way or another


----------



## Jughead

That reminds me, I haven't had a BLT in a long time. Breakfast tomorrow should be good.


----------



## Bill Angel

Looks delicious!;-)
It's a chicken stuffed in duck stuffed in a turkey, all wrapped in bacon ( with an eye and teeth added via Photoshop).


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sweet and spicy chicken bacon wraps.


----------



## Mr. H.

Especially popular during the Holidays...


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> Sweet and spicy chicken bacon wraps.




I hate you at this moment. That looks so yummy. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## AquaAthena

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet and spicy chicken bacon wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you at this moment. That looks so yummy. Ugh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
Click to expand...


_YUMMY is right.._.

Medium-rare please...


----------



## Sunshine

I've had chocolate covered bacon. Meh.  Not that great. 

I do like a good BLT to include a fried green tomato BLT, which is what I had tonight.


----------



## Luissa

AquaAthena said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet and spicy chicken bacon wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you at this moment. That looks so yummy. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _YUMMY is right.._.
> 
> 
> 
> Medium-rare please...
Click to expand...



Ugh! You guys are making me hungry. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Gracie

This is an evil thread which must be bumped and resurrected. (I think I speeled resurrected wrong) 

Post #48 is especially super evil. Which I will promptly add to my Pinterest recipe section. Post #52 is already in there and I make that recipe once every two weeks. Only 4 ingredients. Brown suger and chili powder mixed together; chicken breast cut in to bite size chunks; bacon.
Roll chicken with the bacon and secure with toothpick. Then dredge the hell out of it with the brown suger/chili powder mix. Slap in oven.


----------

